

A non-technical founder’s hustle - rbedi
http://tumblr.com/xdt4rlq8nf

======
relaunched
This is a great little summary article of pieces of wisdom acquired through
experience and reading thought leaders. I do wish they linked back to the
source articles for the people they are quoting, but useful none-the-less.

However, I think the NTF should learn to code, as a means of learning the
terminology, and build some early part of the project. If nothing else, it
will go a long way with your understanding of how to treat the technical
founder and subsequent technical hires. NTFs have a tendency to trivialize
what it takes to code, design, trouble shoot, etc. As an NTF that learns to
code, you won't know but a fraction of what your technical hires know, but
you'll appreciate how hard the job is.

~~~
rbedi
Each article is linked - click on the name of the person or organization
quoted.

